# shake it baby



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

In the colder english autumn, charlie or charlene does sit on perch and sometimes shivers a little, the house isnt cold around 21c.

He healthy tho, eats well, likes excercise etc...... is it normal to shiver a bit and fluff the feathers .


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Occasionally my guys shiver too, although the house is never too cold that they would be shivering for that reason. I don't think it's an actual problem, but i can't say why they would be doing it either.


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

but its lovely and warm in canberra I bet bea


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

maybe just like people he just gets a little shiver once in awhile


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

I still get a shiver everytime the wife winks and says "bedtime dear" maybe he's been watching me.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

guido said:


> but its lovely and warm in canberra I bet bea


Actually, even now when it's almost summer we've been having an odd cold spell. All week i've been in long pants and a warm jumper.


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

> All week i've been in long pants and a warm jumper.


To an english dude, that sounds really kinky! it made me laugh, I presume pants to you are like joggers or similar?
Over here PANTS are PANTS if you know what I mean 
They go lovely with a big wooley jumper!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

guido said:


> I still get a shiver everytime the wife winks and says "bedtime dear" maybe he's been watching me.


LOL..... better watch what you do and say around him


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

guido said:


> To an english dude, that sounds really kinky! it made me laugh, I presume pants to you are like joggers or similar?
> Over here PANTS are PANTS if you know what I mean
> They go lovely with a big wooley jumper!


Well now we're just entering a confusing language barrier.  Long pants as in jeans or cargo pants, rather than short pants like 3/4 pants or shorts.


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

lol, Im just a cheeky monkey bea, think good ol english "carry on" comedy, and you wont be far off my sense of humour!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine shiver too but not from being too cold- I was scared when I first got Baby but it seems that they do it from time to time.


----------

